# Going away



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen and I are going to a tiny town in Canada in about 2 weeks to visit some relatives. I forgot the name of the place, but it's really small and population about 1,000. I have been there before, a while back before I had Aspen. The area isn't so clean and there's lots of loose dogs and wild animals at night. Nobody takes care of their animals and they are not vaccinated. We'll be staying at a 2 acre ranch with horses. I'll probably let him loose at the ranch because he doesn't go near the horses. Anyway, does he need any vaccinations before we go...?


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

You should pick up some venison while you're there. :biggrin:

I would be most concerned about rabies, but since it is required in California, I think you're good. :smile:

Have fun! That is a tiny ranch, btw!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

SuZQuzie said:


> You should pick up some venison while you're there. :biggrin:
> 
> I would be most concerned about rabies, but since it is required in California, I think you're good. :smile:
> 
> Have fun! That is a tiny ranch, btw!


LOL Yeah, I am thinking of bringing back some venison and more goodies. I think one of my relatives is actually a hunter, so that'll be fun...:wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry, I meant 20 acres. Not 2!


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> LOL Yeah, I am thinking of bringing back some venison and more goodies. I think one of my relatives is actually a hunter, so that'll be fun...:wink:


Excellent! :biggrin: Maybe you can make Aspen into a huntin' dog. Them pointers don't have to know nothing about his being a city slicker. :tongue:



malluver1005 said:


> Sorry, I meant 20 acres. Not 2!


Hehe, that's more like it.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

SuZQuzie said:


> Excellent! :biggrin: Maybe you can make Aspen into a huntin' dog. Them pointers don't have to know nothing about his being a city slicker. :tongue:
> 
> Hehe, that's more like it.


He already is a hunting dog...if you know what I mean...if he sees a small, weak deer, he'll go for it. I'll let him too. That would be awesome if I took a picture of him in action! :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Have fun! Sounds like a blast. We just spent 2 days up on a 300 acre ranch here in CO. The dogs are always pooped after coming home from it. The nice thing is that they will stick around the cabin, even though they have free roam of the entire surrounding area :biggrin:


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> He already is a hunting dog...if you know what I mean...if he sees a small, weak deer, he'll go for it. I'll let him too. That would be awesome if I took a picture of him in action! :wink:


Yes you should! I would love to see pictres of him. :smile:


----------

